
Show HN: Free iOS keyboard for shruggies - kyasui
http://www.shrugsterapp.com/
======
twiceaday
An easy way to do this without custom keyboards is to go to "Settings >
General > Text Replacement". Add a new one and set "( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)" as the Phrase
and something like "lenny" as the Shortcut.

------
kinduff
Nice idea, I like the clean design it has.

Would Android be supported soon?

